# Glenn's stuff



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

tv: PIONEER SD-533HD5, 53" CRT RPTV HDTV.

blu-ray: PANASONIC DMP-BD35.

speakers: (main) JBL S312 II Studio Series & (center) JBL S-center & (surround) JBL in walls & (sub) IB in ceiling, FI IB318 (2)drivers. (previous subs) HSU VTF2 10" & homemade 15".

avr: ONKYO TX-SR706.

amp: ATI AT1506.

eq's: (2) Rane ME 60 (1/3 octave, 25-20Khz). (previous) AudioControl.

cables: inexpensive & nuttin fancy (i.e. Radio Shack 'lamp cord' speaker wire).

remote control: Logitech.

computer sound card: Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G sound card (analog output connected to AVR).
(previous computer sound output) M-AUDIO "SONICA" computer to AVR audio converter (usb to optical).

bedroom speakers: Bose AccoustiMass5 (circa 1992).
(previous bedroom speakers) DCM KX12 series2 (circa 1999).


----------

